# hermaphiditite ???



## lilkrip561 (Oct 30, 2014)

im almost 100% sure but my friend told me to check with others even after my books said so... 

View attachment femalemale.jpg


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 30, 2014)

looks like a female that's been pollenated


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2014)

Sure looks like a Hermaphrodite to me. Full Blown and not shy about showing it either.  I would yank her soon.  jmo


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 30, 2014)

Get him/her outta your grow stat.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 31, 2014)

rosebud said:


> get him/her outta your grow stat.



+1


----------



## lilkrip561 (Oct 31, 2014)

thanks guys just got it out of the grow. will be posting other photos later of my last tree that's budding


----------

